# The Young and the Androo



## Androo (Oct 17, 2003)

> Drama Queen: Like all message boards, there is always a constant          turnover in the number of people that frequent the macosx.com board. Most          people, after having decided they no longer wish to visit the board, make          no announcement about their departure. Some individuals have a penchant          for making long boisterous departures from the message board that is clearly          worthy of an Emmy award - "Goodbye cruel message board" is the          classic remark. Because most of them seek to harm the morale of the board,          Drama Queens are regarded as a nuisance. What also makes them an even          greater pain is their tendency to repeatedly coming back for a series          encore performances. "I came back to see if you people changed your          ways, but I see things are the same as always - so once again, farewell          cruel message board."



Well, i guess i'll fall under that category. I don't like this forum anymore. The people. The macness. Sometimes people that have the same interests are nothing alike. I am moving forums. I am leaving. Last time i came crawling back, but this time i want to leave forever. I am sick of forums. I am sick of everything.
I was here when macosx.com was all purple, and most of you weren't here. Well i have already started to fade away from here, by barely ever posting.
I am sick of following, i am sick of following rules. I am following a path now, an exit from macosx.com. I don't want to come back now. I am deleting it from my bookmarks, i will stay in contact with a select number of people, the rest, [Huge Monkeys] off 
Smiling makes stuff better right? Isn't that right?

Why am i posting a whole big thing in the wrong category? So you'll notice. It's like having blue with red, it catches your attention cuz they dont belong. This isn't a sticky.

SPAMSPAMSPAM
SPAMSPAMSPAM

Oh yeah, "Goodbye cruel forum". That's what i was supposed to say, right?

Goodbye.
I didn't have to do this whole thing. But i was bored. And damnit i'm hungry, i want a sandwhich.

_Title edited because it was misleading - Ricky_


----------



## Insane Influx (Oct 17, 2003)

*Good Bye Cruel Androo!*


----------



## Androo (Oct 17, 2003)

is shit considered swearing?


----------



## Trip (Oct 17, 2003)

What's going on with you? You feeling ok? Is that post about you leaving serious?

Oh yeah: your PM inbox is full.


----------



## Androo (Oct 18, 2003)

damnit how do you logout of macosx.com? when i click logout it stays logged in! AHHHH! screw it!!!!!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 18, 2003)

I think I missed something somewhere...
Why you leaving?

I haven't a clue what happened, but,
dude, don't take anything here personal. Bunch of people you don't know and bunch of people that don't know you. Who cares if what they think does not match with what you think.


----------



## adambyte (Oct 18, 2003)

This makes me sad. Why leave?


----------



## edX (Oct 18, 2003)

bye Androo. (wavey, wavey)


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 18, 2003)

A... A... ANDROO!!!!!!!! MAC OS X DOT COM WILL NEVER BE THE SAME WITHOUT YOU!!!!!!!! PLEASE DONT LEAVE!!!!!!


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 18, 2003)

Androo will be remembered...


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 18, 2003)

Androo what's going on?


----------



## chevy (Oct 18, 2003)

Androo will be back... I'm sure. He'll miss us as much as we'll miss him.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

He's done this before  He's just having a moment of "androo-ness" 

BTW, he told me he found a 'small board which he likes better'. Bets on how long he stays away?


----------



## Trip (Oct 18, 2003)

Don't joke, it's not cool.
I use to do this all the time when I was like 13. I use to go to the BidForPower forums and leave like once a month.

It's hard being young.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

Heh, I haven't left yet! 
And he's 14, remember? Like me.


----------



## Orbit (Oct 18, 2003)

Im 14 to


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm glad the internet wasn't around (more or less) when I was 14.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

Why on earth Darkshadow?


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 18, 2003)

i know the small forum hes talking about... click the website button underneath this post...


----------



## Pengu (Oct 18, 2003)

Amen to that Darkshadow. I mean, im only 20, and i guess it was around, but it wasnt anywhere near as popular as it is today.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

I miss him already


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2003)

He's done this before.


----------



## Arden (Oct 18, 2003)

Well, Androo always posts... um, interesting threads/posts, but I will always be able to speak with him via AIM, so... Androo, hats off to you for being one of the cooler members here, check out at Herve's for one last round of drinks, and see you next time you come around.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2003)

Yah, I know Ricky. Did you change the thread title?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky in Androo's post_
> *Title edited because it was misleading - Ricky *


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 19, 2003)

Who goes around reading the first post again when they already have?


----------



## Androo (Oct 19, 2003)

o ya sry for the drama queen crap, i thought that was funny.
yeah, i just dont wanna be on a forum anymore, unless its a very small one. VERY small one.
I dont have time. O yeah, sorry that i didn't contribute 

And of course, REMEMBER THIS SITE:
http://penguinn.com/ffx.html

Androo.
2001 - 2003 [almost 2004!]

ps. nice thread name ricky lol


----------



## Androo (Oct 19, 2003)

Goodbye!

http://dextop.rocks.it/
making that a really good site as we speak 

Bye!


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 19, 2003)

farewell youngling


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 19, 2003)

bye...


----------



## Trip (Oct 19, 2003)

Hello again androo.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 19, 2003)

WHY WONT THE IMG CODE WORK!?!?!?!


----------



## Arden (Oct 21, 2003)

It might be disabled for this forum, I've seen it in other threads.

If I were Androo, I would join the board with an entirely different email address and screen name, and just start f*cking around like Elektro.


----------



## Cat (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't give him any ideas ...


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 21, 2003)

i suggested that too him, minus the F-ing around and he said he would prob just come back and surprise people in like a year, lol


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 21, 2003)

He'll be back on Friday, if not sooner


----------

